
Show HN: My Indie Hacker goal - Earn $100 a day to keep your desk job away - 1hakr
My goal when I first started as an Indie Hacker was to earn $100&#x2F;day.<p>Everything that I did was to achieve that goal. I reached that goal after 6 months and I increased my goal to $200&#x2F;day. I reached that goal a year back, now my current goal is $300&#x2F;day. This might look small sometimes and easy to achieve but it&#x27;s not and when you get small wins, you move to a bigger goal all the while maintaining the momentum and enthusiasm.<p>On the flips side, if I had set my goal to $10K&#x2F;month, it would seem very big and I might have given up very early (Actually I wouldn&#x27;t because I quit my job  and hate 9 to 5 job). A lot of people might not see any gratification anytime soon with big goals. Its always good to set small realistic goals which will ultimately make you a successful maker in the long run.<p>So far i have built<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;acrypto.io&#x2F; topping $4000&#x2F;month<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;visalist.io&#x2F; topping $7000&#x2F;month<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;simpleops.io&#x2F; topping $8000&#x2F;month
======
Yliaho
I’m curious how you’ve even achieved $100 per day. Did you have a sizeable
following on social media or an email list to get your first customers? I
wouldn’t call any of these milestones “small” or “easy”, that’s just
ridiculous.

~~~
1hakr
No, actually I didn't have any twitter followers and no email list aswell. I
did few things right. I didn't mean the goal was very easy but because I set
it relatively small instead settings it very big. This helped a lot.

~~~
Yliaho
Alright, thanks for answering. What things would you consider being crucial to
be done right though?

------
zapstar
"This might look small sometimes and easy to achieve but it's not"

I would never think that. $200 a day is fantastic! And $300 seems like quite a
goal! Good for you. This must have required a lot of work, and I'm sure there
were failures along the way.

What's your secret? How do you decide which projects to work on?

~~~
1hakr
I pick the problems I faced personally to solve and that has been very
successful.

------
ortenheim
Nice! inspirational. What do you prefer using for micro startups for client
side / serverside? I see you mention vue and nuxtjs for client side on other
articles, what hosting providers do you recommend to keep costs low?

~~~
1hakr
anything that is easy to build and costs you less. i user GCP servers for all
my microstartups but digital ocean is the cheapest.

------
enonevets
Congrats. How are you marketing these initially since they are in different
markets? Are you building/maintaining (and updating) all these actively?

Curious on the strategy here of launching more products over time versus
scaling projects up.

~~~
1hakr
I'm working on one microstartup at a time, then after growing one, I try to
fully automate it and start building a new one.

------
rajeshamara
Congrats. Just curious, what are your revenue sources- ads or paid
subscriptions?

~~~
1hakr
There are actually different sources Acrypto has Subscription and ads Visa
list has affiliates, subscriptions and ads Simple ops has subscriptions

------
lord-squirrel
You are such a big inspiration for me

~~~
1hakr
Thanks a lot mate!

------
munna77
can share your journey and what resources you refered for learning things

------
ravsamhq
Keep the spirits high

~~~
1hakr
cheers mate!

